# best headphone for pc (movies and music)



## krishnanaga10 (Sep 25, 2011)

Helo... guys
I want a headphone under Rs 1000 for my pc (Creative sound blaster VX 5.1). i have i ball head phones but it has low volume.. SO please suggest me a headphone which will give better sound.. i.e high volume.... so i can watch my movies without low sound. This is urgent for me.. please help


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 25, 2011)

check out sennheiser hd 201 if it seems far fetched go for hd 180


----------



## dreatica (Sep 25, 2011)

+1 for HD 201 or stretch your budget a bit and buy HD 202.


----------



## doom2010 (Sep 26, 2011)

@dreatica
How much cost it?


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 26, 2011)

heres hd 201 Flipkart.com: Sennheiser HD 201: Headphone

cant seem to find hd 202 at any major online stores,though u could go for hd 202 II Theitdepot - Sennheiser HD202 II Headphone


----------

